# 12v heated blankets



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Just working our way through the 'wish list' before we make our purchases before the big tour.

We do a lot of winter camping here and plan to travel Europe through winter 2007 so have always fancied one of these.

Does anyone have any experience of them - and do they do what it says on the tin?

Thanks.


----------



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi JackieO

We bought them last year from Woolworths havent used them yet. They were in the sale at £4.99 each

Joan and Peter


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Just an update....

Have bought 2 from Ebay. It said they were large but, to be honest, 1 each is more like it.  Half an hour and they were warm enough to make an appreciable difference.

Will update again once we've had a night under them.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

I saw these in Woolies last year and meant to buy a couple. To tell you the truth I could really have done with them this winter and we do conveniently have a 12v plug right next to the bed!

Can one of you please give me a review of them when you have actually tried them?

Thank you very much


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

No problem. Will do. With snow forecast for the weekend it may be sooner than later....


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

JackieO said:


> No problem. Will do. With snow forecast for the weekend it may be sooner than later....


Sssshhh, don't say that out loud, it makes it real! Repeat after me, the weekend will be beaming sunshine, the weekend will be beaming sunshine! :lol: :lol:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Can't find them on the Woolies website but found 'Snuggle Blanket' here :-
http://www.goextra.co.uk/purchase/purchaseonline.htm
£24.99p


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

All you need is a good quality duvet/continental quilt (even a poor one works), wouldn't waste your money.

Ralph


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

I can see where you're coming from but we will be using these for more than just on the bed, Those nights when you want to stay sitting out but it's just a bit too cold around the ankles. 

And also, when you're in the van and you fancy that afternoon snooze on the the sofas but don't want to put the heating on? Just an idea like. 

The ones we've bought have 2 metre cords on them so they can be brought outside to use under the awning or will stretch along the van.

I would agree however that they are more a luxury item than an essential.

The above of course depends upon the testing of said item. I may yet have to eat my words.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*heated blankets*

Greetings,

Got blankets at Towsure at £18.75

We saw some early this year for £4.95, Chris did not want one, now she does and I cant find any for that price any more.

Got a mains blanket in case it gets cold and we are on EHU.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Well we did it this weekend. (And tried out the heated blankets). ;-)

Freezing temperatures and we stayed snug all night. Glad we got 2 though. At a metre by metre and a quarter they might be big enough for two little uns - but we more substantial types really need 2 to do the job right.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for that Jackie. They sound perfect for us.  

I think I will get one and use it to keep my feet warm .. Phil keeps the rest of me warm! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

JackieO

What two each? :roll: 

Duadua :wink:


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

I know what I said but I got two at the Big W Stockton-on-Tees yesterday £4.98 each.

Ralph


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*heated blankets*

Bought mine last year at Woolies, £4.99 and its great.

I use it mainly to wrap around my feet and legs when traveling. (No silly,
I don't drive the van)
It is a bit small for the bed but as I only use it to take the ice off it before we get in, it is big enough and works a treat.

Angie...................


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

As these blankets draw about 4A they would be impractical to use unless driving or on hook up.. that being the case why not buy a 230v blanket ?


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*12 volt blankets*

Greetings,

Went into Woolworth's in Hull today on the off chance they had some more 12 volt heated blankets, none on show, but Chris asked a member of staff who was very helpful and he managed to find just one in the stock room for her at £4.98, no more due in though so I will have to do without and wear my thermals!!


----------

